

Show HN: LaraJobs – Jobs for web artisans - ilandsman
https://larajobs.com

======
Irish
Jaysus lads lighten up

~~~
thebigkick
here here. It's just a catch phrase. Sorta like at Subway where they are
"sandwich artists". I doubt they go around calling themselves that.

Anyhow, as a front end "artisan", Laravel is pretty awesome to work with.
Especially the Blade templating system.

------
drz
"Web artisan" makes me think of Etsy, etc.

This is just a developer freelancing site. Call it what it is.

~~~
euphemize
I think it's a reference to how Laravel defines its framework: "Laravel - The
PHP framework for web artisans."[0]

Still not sure if it's a good idea to piggyback the expression though.

[0] [http://laravel.com/](http://laravel.com/)

------
_pmf_
web artisan - now there's a word I hoped nobody in their right mind would be
conceited and deluded enough to use.

~~~
tnorthcutt
From the guidelines[0]: _Be civil. Don 't say things you wouldn't say in a
face to face conversation._

0:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)

~~~
dai_pole
Would someone not say that in a face to face conversation? I certainly would.

I think the phrase web artisan is embarrassingly twee, like most (over)usage
of the words artisan/craft etc. etc.

